# Uber/Lyft driver arrested for too many passengers



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Supposedly he had 8 passengers plus himself . Was gonna drop them off at 7-11 here in San Diego on Cedar & 6th ave this morning. Turned his emergency light on,blocked traffic, people started to come out . Behind him was taxi (who told me this) and behind taxi - cop car. When so many people came out, cop turned his lights on and put handcuffs on the driver. 
Even with taxi now, I don't pick up 5 people cause it's a ticket. He had 8. Wow. 
But police here is also too strict if you wanna know. I don't like them .


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oops!


----------



## UberHoax (Dec 9, 2015)

He probably told them not to get in the car and they did it anyway. that's how the passengers are.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

ubers fault if he cancelled theyd fire him


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

I've had a few times where you arrive, and people ask if they can fit 5 in a 4-seat/seatbelt car, I'm forced to tell 'em no, wait for a Lyft Plus. But eight people?? How does that even happen, were people sitting on one another's laps, stuffed in the trunk?? 

Seriously, no one fare is worth the potential cost of getting pulled over and ticketed-- much less arrested-- for just one of them not having a seatbelt.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Was it a Prius? Practicing the clown car routine should be a good court defense.


----------



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

Had 8 college students try to climb into my sedan once. They insisted they do it all the time b/c it's just a short ride. I told them that may be but I'm not going to jeapardize my license or insurance for $5 and they wouldn't do it either. They were really taken aback at my refusal. 

Lately I've gotten more and more parents ordering Lyft/Ubers for their kids, I mean LITTLE kids like 10 and getting upset when I refuse. I tell them cops told me it's against law to transport minors in ride shares in Mass and parents just angrier calling me names or threatening to report me to Lyft/Uber. I told mom of a little boy go ahead report me I'm calling cops on YOU. Good grief she sent her little boy out alone to my car and then refused to come out and get him.

Bottom line, drivers who keep violating the rules/laws because PAX ask them are a REAL problem. They're just encouraging PAX bad behavior.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Idiots.....


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a dashcam recording audio. When this happens I call the passenger and start by saying this is so and so with Lyft. This call is being recorded and then I ask if I'm speaking with the correct person. I then tell them that it's against the law to request a ride for an underage passenger and it's also against the law for me to give the passenger a ride. They quickly say they didn't know that, their sorry, and it won't happen again. I finish by saying that I will have to let lyft know of the situation.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> I have a dashcam recording audio. When this happens I call the passenger and start by saying this is so and so with Lyft. This call is being recorded and then I ask if I'm speaking with the correct person. I then tell them that it's against the law to request a ride for an underage passenger and it's also against the law for me to give the passenger a ride. They quickly say they didn't know that, their sorry, and it won't happen again. I finish by saying that I will have to let lyft know of the situation.


Dumb question... But if you tell them you're with Lyft then why would you at the end say you're going to report them to Lyft? That's completely stupid.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Dumb question... But if you tell them you're with Lyft then why would you at the end say you're going to report them to Lyft? That's completely stupid.


Notice I didn't quote what I wrote? That means I didn't say verbatim what I typed. I wrote "I will have to let Lyft know" so the reader understood who I was going to notify. Derp


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> Notice I didn't quote what I wrote? That means I didn't say verbatim what I typed. I wrote "I will have to let Lyft know" so the reader understood who I was going to notify. Derp


Your message still don't make sense. That's like saying this is officer Bob with the police department. Oh, I'm going to report you to the police at the end. You derp.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Supposedly he had 8 passengers plus himself . Was gonna drop them off at 7-11 here in San Diego on Cedar & 6th ave this morning. Turned his emergency light on,blocked traffic, people started to come out . Behind him was taxi (who told me this) and behind taxi - cop car. When so many people came out, cop turned his lights on and put handcuffs on the driver.
> Even with taxi now, I don't pick up 5 people cause it's a ticket. He had 8. Wow.
> But police here is also too strict if you wanna know. I don't like them .


Arrested? I didn't think it was anything other than a fine.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Your message still don't make sense. That's like saying this is officer Bob with the police department. Oh, I'm going to report you to the police at the end. You derp.


No, its not like saying this is officer Bob. At no point do I say I'm with a government agency. Reread what I wrote. I said I'm going to inform lyft. Last time I checked Lyft is is a private company.

The more you talk the more your IQ is shown.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> No, its not like saying this is officer Bob. At no point do I say I'm with a government agency. Reread what I wrote. I said I'm going to inform lyft. Last time I checked Lyft is is a private company.
> 
> The more you talk the more your IQ is shown.


Your IQ is what needs to be questioned. I read it correctly you just don't interpret common sense. Especially if you can't recognize an analogy. I never once said you claimed to be with the government. SMH. This is what you did:

I call the passenger and start by saying this is so and so with Lyft. This call is being recorded... Then you tell them you going to have to let Lyft know.

If you're calling to pretend to be Lyft, you sound ignorant at the end saying you're going to have to inform the company you said you represent.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Your IQ is what needs to be questioned. I read it correctly you just don't interpret common sense. Especially if you can't recognize an analogy. I never once said you claimed to be with the government. SMH. This is what you did:
> 
> I call the passenger and start by saying this is so and so with Lyft. This call is being recorded... Then you tell them you going to have to let Lyft know.
> 
> If you're calling to pretend to be Lyft, you sound ignorant at the end saying you're going to have to inform the company you said you represent.


I see what you mean. It's meant to sound like that. I'm not going to call the customer and say this is so&so, I'm the independent contractor who works for lyft that you requested. That's way too much and not needed. Regardless of who I am, all the passenger needs to know is that the call is being recorded and the request that goes against the rideshare companies TOS will be told to the rideshare company company so that it's documented.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

It's dumb to take more people then what your car is equipped for for multiple reasons . 
Safety
Possibility of getting a ticket or arrested
If you got in an accident you'd be held liable for all of those people , your insurance and Uber wouldn't help you 
Some people go out of there way to own a larger vehicle for XL if you're taking those rides at the lower fare you're basically ripping of an XL driver 

I turn people down all the time and I"ve never had anyone get upset about it. I just tell them I can't take more then 4 people and they can either call another car or cancel and request an XL 

Last night I pulled up to pick up an UberSelect ping and they said can we fit all these people in there I counted and there was 6 people , I straight told them no that they should request an XL . They told me that they thought they did , when I looked at the app X and XL were surging 1.4X while Select wasn't surging so they were just trying to save a couple bucks . 
I don't understand why you would want to cram a bunch of people in a car to save $3 , that's 50 cents a person . I sometimes call an XL when we have 4 people not to have to cram in a little car . I don't know why you wouldnt want to be comfortable . Plus most the time these are guys with girls you would think they wouldn't want to look like complete cheap asses lol


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Supposedly he had 8 passengers plus himself . Was gonna drop them off at 7-11 here in San Diego on Cedar & 6th ave this morning. Turned his emergency light on,blocked traffic, people started to come out . Behind him was taxi (who told me this) and behind taxi - cop car. When so many people came out, cop turned his lights on and put handcuffs on the driver.
> Even with taxi now, I don't pick up 5 people cause it's a ticket. He had 8. Wow.
> But police here is also too strict if you wanna know. I don't like them .


I doubt he was arrested for having 8 passengers.A ticket,yes.An arrest,doubtful.He must have had unpaid tickets or did something


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> I doubt he was arrested for having 8 passengers.A ticket,yes.An arrest,doubtful.He must have had unpaid tickets or did something


That's not a minor traffic violation. Probably reckless driving or endangerment.


----------

